# Wi-Fi problems.



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 15, 2008)

I bought a "Wireless-G USB Adapter" since some guy working in Gamestation told me that they work the same as the discontinued USB connector by Nintendo, and now I'm having massive problems.

It won't install properly and it doesn't say why. Any help?


----------

